# Buying a low %buck?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have the chance to buy one of two bucks. Both out of mountain range farm in ny. They look really good. Stocky and meaty. However they are only 75% Boer. My does are 88% and 100%. I mainly want offspring for market/show for my kids in 4-h and to sell for meat. What do you guys think. I don't know what the % would be of kids from this mix. Could I get papers if I wanted from this mix?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are they literally only 75% boer or you mean they have a Record of Pedigree for them that shows 75%? A buck can't technically be registered with ABGA at 75% but can have a Record of Pedigree - which doesn't buy you anything for registering kids as far as I know.

So, regardless of the buck, any doe kids out of your Purebred or Fullblood does, could be registered as 50%, but any bucks kids would not be registerable. Kids out of your percentage does would not be able to be registered.

But if they are nice bucks, and your goal is meat production and 4-H, then registration will be less important.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, ABGA changed the rules last year, you can have 50%+ buck registered and sire registerable offspring from purebred and fullblood does.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet! I really like the bucks a lot. I may go with one of this for this year.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The owner did say the bucks sire has long since been sold and probably used or meat. So can't DNA test him. The owner says he should be able to register through usbga


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, ABGA changed the rules last year, you can have 50%+ buck registered and sire registerable offspring from purebred and fullblood does.


So does a percentage buck contribute to the kids percentage or the kids are still 50% like before?

Sorry for getting it mixed up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you use a 50% ABGA buck on a Fullblood doe, the kids will be registerable as 75%, just like using a Fullblood buck on % does. But I do believe if you use a % buck on a % doe, the kids are ineligible for registration.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It never makes sense to me, kinda seems to be going nowhere or backward, LOL.:butting:


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

> If you use a 50% ABGA buck on a Fullblood doe, the kids will be registerable as 75%, just like using a Fullblood buck on % does. But I do believe if you use a % buck on a % doe, the kids are ineligible for registration.


I'm going to respectfully disagree here (for ABGA, not USBGA). Doelings would be 50% registrable, not 75%. As I understand it, kids can not be a higher percent than their sire (exccpt with the Purebred/FB dam reciprocal rule). 

I live in NY and should have a 98% Purebred buckling ready to go in July, if you're interested.  He has a red leg (his sire is red). His dam comes from a long line of strong maternal genetics.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs.beers said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree here (for ABGA, not USBGA). Doelings would be 50% registrable, not 75%. As I understand it, kids can not be a higher percent than their sire (exccpt with the Purebred/FB dam reciprocal rule).
> 
> I live in NY and should have a 98% Purebred buckling ready to go in July, if you're interested.  He has a red leg (his sire is red). His dam comes from a long line of strong maternal genetics.


My two older does (88%) are coming into heat very regularly for a few months now. I really just need to get them bred asap. I'm afraid my alpine buck is going to get to them... Your buck sounds great but would he be ready to breed then?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> It never makes sense to me, kinda seems to be going nowhere or backward, LOL.:butting:


Well I don't really want to go backwards, I'm just having a hard time finding anything in my area


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

mrs.beers said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree here (for ABGA, not USBGA). Doelings would be 50% registrable, not 75%. As I understand it, kids can not be a higher percent than their sire (exccpt with the Purebred/FB dam reciprocal rule).
> 
> I live in NY and should have a 98% Purebred buckling ready to go in July, if you're interested.  He has a red leg (his sire is red). His dam comes from a long line of strong maternal genetics.


I think you misread what I wrote. A 50% boer, and a 100% boer, will make 75% boer offspring, regardless of who is the 50% and who is the 100%.

ABGA changed the rule to where you can register 50% and up bucks, and they may produce registerable offspring, if bred to fullblood or purebred does.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ABGA changed the rule to where you can register 50% and up bucks, and they may produce registerable offspring, if bred to fullblood or purebred does.


Uh, no. Mrs Beers was correct.

Rule 205: American Purebred Boer Bucks
Sire is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the dam is an American Purebred Boer Doe (15/16 or higher blood). *Only Fullblood or American Purebred Boer Goat bucks (31/32 or higher) shall be used for the purpose of determining percentage in subsequent generations*. Bucks in this category (31/32 or higher) are eligible to be shown in the same classes as Fullblood Boer goats.

Rule 203: American Percentage Boer Goat Does
A. ½ (50%) Part-bred American Boer Goat:
(i) Sire is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the dam is of unknown ancestry or of another breed.
(ii) Dam is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the sire is of unknown ancestry or of another breed.
B. ¾ (75%) Part-bred American Boer Goat:
C. Sire is an a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the dam is a ½ (50%) American Boer Goat.
D. 7/8 (88%) Part-bred American Boer Goat: Sire is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the dam is a ¾ (75%) American Boer Goat.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What was changed by the ABGA is that now a fullblood or purbred doe can make a 50% when bred to an unregistered buck. Just like how it has always been if a fullblood or purebred buck is bred to an unregistered doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:doh: Thanks Tim, you are correct. For whatever reason, I was thinking they registered the % bucks now, I could have swore I read that somewhere....
Why do they allow the FB does to produce 50% kids with any buck, and not allow a % buck to breed up to PB?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: Thanks Tim, you are correct. For whatever reason, I was thinking they registered the % bucks now, I could have swore I read that somewhere....
> Why do they allow the FB does to produce 50% kids with any buck, and not allow a % buck to breed up to PB?


I am not sure. I think it's also weird that they are going to be requiring DNA on the unregestered/unregisterable bucks that sire the 50% kids out of the FB/PB does. :chin:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That is weird. I was told usbga does register bucks that are lower percentage but I couldn't find anything about it on their website. Blah! I need a buck soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Where are you from rebelINy? May be we can help with your search?


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

> Where are you from rebelINy? May be we can help with your search?


Yes, I can probably connect you with a breeder in your/our area.

I don't think Eustace (my 98% buckling) would be ready to breed at weaning in July. If you give me your general area and how far you're willing to travel (and any other requirements) I am sure we can find something for you!  Are you on Facebook? There are a lot of NY Goat groups on FB that are really helpful in finding goats. :-D


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I am on fb. I'm in canaan, ny. I am willing to go up to two- three hours for a good buck, obviously closer the better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK will look around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure how far away and if they are up to date or not. But here are some, hopefully you find something through these.
Click on each link below.

http://www.viensfamilyfarms.com/for_sale

http://www.mountainrangefarms.com/goats-for-sale.html

http://www.1000islandsgoatfarm.com/bucksale.htm

http://www.gottobekiddinggoatfarm.com/productionSale.html
don't know they have 2014 kids pictured may want to ask if they have 2015 kids at all.

mrs.beers here on TGS, her website link does not work, but PM or call her and see if she has something for you.


Frosted Pines Boers

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/fullblood-red-boer-buck-sale-700-a-174977/#post1839861

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/4960229064.html

http://www.shoppok.com/catskills/a,...-Red-Boer-Buck-Goat----400--Norfolk-N-Y--.htm


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Mountain range farm is where I found the 75% buck. He only had one by buckling that was a fullblood but way to young to breed. I'll check out the others


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, that link is broken, thanks to a shoddy web hosting company I had to change the address. The new web address for our website is www.frostedpinesfarm.com, but as I mentioned I only have a young guy.

Here are some farms to try:

http://cazacrez.webs.com/
http://lindsayacresboergoats.net/for_sale
http://www.briarridgeboers.com/
http://oakhollowlivestock.com/index.htm

I'll gather some Facebook group links later.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/167089806779779/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/229558693781930/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/510672192295495/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/603704016325333/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/505526399463700/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/upstnyfarmselltrade/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/157667364415022/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/231646707017689/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SloansvilleSwap/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/goatsnewyorknewengland/

Well, that's probably enough! :hammer:


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure of what kind of quality/price you're looking to spend but here's a couple of Craigslist ads to weed through:

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4966987172.html
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4976133725.html
http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/4916812222.html
http://scranton.craigslist.org/grd/4932260699.html


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Went to look at bucks today and cane home with this adorable bottle doeling.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

How does this buck look?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad buck.

what is he FB or percentage?

How old?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Percentage. And 10 months old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not too bad, what percentage is he?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Not as high as I'd like. Owner says above 80% but is checking papers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, wish it was higher for you.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Me too. Still waiting on papers. The owner is on vacation for two weeks but is going to let me know when he's back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is going to be torture.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I know!! Ugh!!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's a handsome Purebred boy! http://binghamton.craigslist.org/grd/4990050486.html


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow he is nice! So far all my Boer does have come out of the Binghamton aea


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I really like the red one. He would get my vote!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

There are some nice, nice goats in our area!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you looking for a buckling or a yearling? I have an almost 1 yr old red with white leg for sale. I also have some new bucklings that were born last week. Right now I have a solid red clean 1x1, a red with grey dapples clean 1x1 and a traditional.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in Mass. The two red bucklings are being bottle fed, so they could go anytime. All are 100% full blood. Yearling is registered, kids will be


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking for one ready to breed. Message me with your prices. Price,point will play a factor right now just because I have so many upgrades I'm doing at the farm.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent pm


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure if you got my PM since the site went down shortly after. 
I have a red with grey dappled, bottle buck. He's 100% fullblood registerable. Clean 1x1 teat. $300


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry the site went down. 


Very nice, good price and a FB to boot.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He looks nice sasykat. Pics of parents? How's mom's milk? I know he's a bottle buck. Is that because his mom isn't motherly?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mom was a FF and had a huge doeling and two smaller bucks. She favored the large doe more than the bucks. I was supplementing bottles to the bucks. I sold mom and doeling together to a friend. We are planning to move to SC so I'm selling all the boers. The solid red buckling went to be a herdsire at a farm in CT. She prefers to bottle feed so it worked out well. Now I have this guy who hangs out with the herd and other kids during the day and I bring him in at night. He's a sweetheart


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's mom, she's just turned 2. Terrible angle as I had her tied to the headgate. She was very attentive to them. Nice udder with clean 1x1 teats


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dad is a traditional with white dapples in the red area. Has very sweet and has all Max Boer Goats in his pedigree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad doe.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She's quite level and has a wonderful coat, easy keeper and super sweet


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll get some side shots of Red tomorrow


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mom is ABGA 10640481
Dad is ABGA 10649393


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. Well I wanted one much older for my older girls but this guy would be ready for my younger does when they are breeding age. Not to mention I have massive amounts of milk right now I need to give to something lol. I'll let us know. Feel like I've been throwing money out left and right lately


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a yearling buck from Triple I boers in PA but I at least need the $650 I paid for him. His ears don't flip out, he was on the move lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

KATRINA! Go out there and get a better photo of Red RIGHT NOW! That buck has a darn fine build for a one year old and that photo is not doing him any justice! ;-)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

OK OK!!!! Give me a couple of minutes lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Red


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

^sire of the dappled buckling

I feel so much better now


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

a few more


----------

